# Venua Laowa 100mm macro review by Opticallimits



## Chaitanya (May 7, 2019)

Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Macro APO - Review / Test Report


Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Macro APO Review




www.opticallimits.com


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 7, 2019)

They finally got a EF lens with electronically controlled aperture, just as mirrorless is taking off. For a Macro lens, autofocus was pretty much impossible, so it did not matter, but AF is very possible with mirrorless, and just tap the area you want in focus. I like the 2:1 magnification and the good image quality, but with 100mm L lenses going new in the $700 range, I wonder how many will sell for $600?


----------



## Chaitanya (May 7, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They finally got a EF lens with electronically controlled aperture, just as mirrorless is taking off. For a Macro lens, autofocus was pretty much impossible, so it did not matter, but AF is very possible with mirrorless, and just tap the area you want in focus. I like the 2:1 magnification and the good image quality, but with 100mm L lenses going new in the $700 range, I wonder how many will sell for $600?


Venus is asking for 449$ for this new lens which is quite superb. Their own website is taking preorders and this photo is also posted there for price comparison against peers.


----------



## Drainpipe (May 12, 2019)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> They finally got a EF lens with electronically controlled aperture, just as mirrorless is taking off. For a Macro lens, autofocus was pretty much impossible, so it did not matter, but AF is very possible with mirrorless, and just tap the area you want in focus. I like the 2:1 magnification and the good image quality, but with 100mm L lenses going new in the $700 range, I wonder how many will sell for $600?



As an owner of both the MP-E and the 100L, I can tell you I’m excited to see a few more reviews and sharpness tests of this thing. I take photos of things primarily from 1x-2.5x with the MP-E, but if it’s larger than 1:1 I’m out of luck. Most jumping spiders and bugs are best at 1.5x-2x because you start running into such shallow DoF beyond 2x compared to the depth of the structures you’re trying to capture (read: eyes). On things like beetles 1x can even be too much because you’re getting such a thin slice of a bulbous creature. 

I won’t miss autofocus because I’m so used to the MP-E, but I think this lens will be a great compromise between both the MP-E and the 100L, and at a great price ($449). If Laowa needs any field testers, I need to know where to sign up.


----------



## koenkooi (May 12, 2019)

Drainpipe said:


> As an owner of both the MP-E and the 100L, I can tell you I’m excited to see a few more reviews and sharpness tests of this thing. I take photos of things primarily from 1x-2.5x with the MP-E, but if it’s larger than 1:1 I’m out of luck. Most jumping spiders and bugs are best at 1.5x-2x because you start running into such shallow DoF beyond 2x compared to the depth of the structures you’re trying to capture (read: eyes). On things like beetles 1x can even be too much because you’re getting such a thin slice of a bulbous creature.
> 
> I won’t miss autofocus because I’m so used to the MP-E, but I think this lens will be a great compromise between both the MP-E and the 100L, and at a great price ($449). If Laowa needs any field testers, I need to know where to sign up.



Same set of lenses here, I sometimes cheat by using the sigma 150 + sigma 1.4x, that gets me past 1:1 and allows for better angles on flat surfaces.


----------



## Jethro (May 15, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Macro APO - Review / Test Report
> 
> 
> Laowa 100mm f/2.8 2x Macro APO Review
> ...


It's a tempting object - although I'd like to try it on the EOS R before committing.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 15, 2019)

Jethro said:


> It's a tempting object - although I'd like to try it on the EOS R before committing.


Considering its a MF lens it shouldnt cause too much trouble on Eos-R. Unfortunately most rental services arent carrying Venus Laowa lenses so relying user feedback on internet forums is the only way to judge how these lenses(with electromagnetic aperture) behave on Rf mount.


----------



## Drainpipe (May 15, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Considering its a MF lens it shouldnt cause too much trouble on Eos-R. Unfortunately most rental services arent carrying Venus Laowa lenses so relying user feedback on internet forums is the only way to judge how these lenses(with electromagnetic aperture) behave on Rf mount.



I have mine preordered through BH. I don’t have an EOS R (waiting for big megapixel monster), but I’m going to do a comparison against the MP-E and 100L. I’ll try to post a link here once I have it in hand and tested.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 15, 2019)

Drainpipe said:


> I have mine preordered through BH. I don’t have an EOS R (waiting for big megapixel monster), but I’m going to do a comparison against the MP-E and 100L. I’ll try to post a link here once I have it in hand and tested.


Looking forward to your review, I have to wait till end of July to get his lens in hand. I am looking forward to using this lens for macro during monsoons.


----------



## SecureGSM (May 15, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Looking forward to your review, I have to wait till end of July to get his lens in hand. I am looking forward to using this lens for macro during monsoons.



The Venus Laowa 100mm F2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO is not a Weather Sealed lens. not only you would be risking the lens but also your camera body in result of moisture entering the camera body through the lens potentially but what do I know.


----------



## Chaitanya (May 15, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> The Venus Laowa 100mm F2.8 2X Ultra Macro APO is not a Weather Sealed lens. not only you would be risking the lens but also your camera body in result of moisture entering the camera body through the lens potentially but what do I know.


I have good quality raincover(Think tank) and I do intend to use B+W CPL or UV(will be in use even in dry season for grasslands where its dusty and that moving front element doesnt inspire confidence) with this lens. I have already managed to damage(jammed aperture blades)(also a very common occurence of electronic failure in Western ghats due to 100% humidity) my 100mm L. Since then I am extra careful with my camera gear and other electronics I carry for my monsoon excursions.


----------



## Jethro (May 15, 2019)

Chaitanya said:


> Looking forward to your review, I have to wait till end of July to get his lens in hand. I am looking forward to using this lens for macro during monsoons.


'monsoons'?


----------



## Chaitanya (May 16, 2019)

Jethro said:


> 'monsoons'?


Yes, monsoons the best time in Western ghats for macro photographers. Most animals(large and small) time their reproduction for monsoon season. This is what the ghats look like for 4-5 months of year.


----------

